

Why exercise will change your life - erickhill
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/pacificnw/2018312089_pacificpfitlife10.html

======
stinky613
After seven years and an added 80lbs I've started exercising regularly for the
past month. I get more restful sleep, I have more energy, and I'm happier. I
liked that the article addressed the typical complaints and excuses that
people have when first getting into an exercise routine.

I've lost 20lbs since I started about 30 days ago and would like to sing the
praises of the FitBit pedometer/website and Scooby's Workshop
(scoobysworkshop.com). The FitBit is sleek and has a great overall UX (in my
opinion). I really like Scooby's website because his tips are practical and
fact-based. Besides, who can't like a jacked 50yr old engineer?

------
PythonDeveloper
This site pops.up an ad to force install antivirus for your phone.. steer
clear.

